# Thousands of issues more important than this one...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/o-canada-lyrics-sexist-canadian-politician-article-1.1951508


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Or this ongoing discussion:

This is a somehow a Muslim loving Pinko commie -America hater, by not giving a* proper salute*










But this is a *True Patriot *showing proper technique?


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

DrDirt: Who said Obama is a "Muslim loving Pinko commie -America hater," and who said Bush is a "True Patriot?"


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

This is going to turn onto ******************** fight within 12 hours.
Thanks Deek. Now I can just sit back and watch the fireworks.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Obamas just cleaning up the mess that George W left! So you need to share your piece of the pie. And drink the koolaid!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

> Obamas just cleaning up the mess that George W left! So you need to share your piece of the pie. And drink the koolaid!
> 
> - TheFridge


Well O is making his own messes and mistakes….Blaming Bush doesn't work in year 6 anymore. Bombinb Syria, ISIS and the Arab Spring, in Egypt and Libya are all owned by the current office holder.

My Post - was that folks are all hung up and all the talking heads are going on about how terrible this is, like he accidently pushed the big red button.
The "Faux horror" narrative is by the same folks that look the other way when the Repubs screw up.

Regardless - - to the topic of the OP….is the whole discussion of whether Obama gave a proper salute newsworthy….As the OP topic is there are *THOUSANDS OF ISSUES more important than this quality and revererence of a salute*


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

madts, no way jose. There are nothing but gentlemen on this site.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Obama couldn't clean up the mess on his ass after he takes a dump with out checking polls, getting Valerie's blessing and blaming the problem on someone else first.
So, I'm supposed to feel like he's got our best interests in mind? Don't think so. But, that's JMHO; gentlemen.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

The Republican party is for responsible citizens. The upper middle, upper and rich. Those that want to be responsible for their lives and contribute to a functional society.

The Democratic party is for the trough feeders. The middle, lower middle and poor. I have yet to meet a government worker, hospital worker, teacher, etc that is Republican. Do they even exist? Have you ever met a Republican union member?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I haven't visited "off topic" in a long while…

DKV.. I thought you had sworn off the heated political stuff.

Fall off the wagon, did we? :^p


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Mainiac, no politics from me…just the truth of life.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

DVK, don't get out much do you? I worked for the city during the mid 1960s. I retired from the Army, then retired from a second nursing career. I am a lifelong republican. I am not a bigot. I have met hundreds of republican union members in my life. Try getting out of Sacrilege Cal and you might find that there is an intelligent population in America. Now could we stick to woodworking and do away with the political bull.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Mudflap, see my post above yours.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm really cheesed off with the " Hey! Hey! Hey! Hey! " theme music on The Tonight Show. The Roots are a talented band but that bit of music makes me wild! After Fallon's intro, I turn the sound down and count " Hey! Hey! Hey! Hey!" 8 times and then at least the vocals are over.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Obama, is the worst we have have ever had. He and most of congress belong in jail.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Obama, is the worst we have have ever had. He and most of congress belong in jail.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Any chance your feelings are making you exaggerate?


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Where's H-Mike?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Every administration has a scapegoat. That is the first piece of business in any new administration, someone, anyone to put the blame on for inheriting a bad situation. In two years, the 2016 administration will put the blame on Obama and Bush will be forgotten. That's how government works folks; make excuses for their shortcomings. I'm apolitical; all it takes is common sense to see what is going on in government. There are no great conspiracies, just government officials covering their asses. If they actually do something that benefits the people, then that's just a bonus for their position. I wonder what the size of the Obama library will be; not much positive things to contribute, I'm guessing.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Ending 2 every badly contrived wars, and getting a healthcare system up and running, I would say needs a rather large library. Also having to put up with a congress that avoids doing anything good for the people, needs a wing all for itself.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Germany has finally caught up to the Appalachian folks…


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Now the ******************** storms really begins.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> - waho6o9


Ha ha Facebook posts.

Politifact addressed these claims and rated them 1/2 true.
http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2014/aug/06/lynn-jenkins/rep-lynn-jenkins-blames-harry-reid-do-nothing-sena/


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> Now the ******************** storms really begins.
> 
> - madts


And I only have one package of popcorn left. .


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Harry Reid, now there's a guy that deserves two life sentences with no parole.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Harry Reid, now there s a guy that deserves two life sentences with no parole.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Could he share a cell with Bush and Cheney?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

If it weren't for the lead of B & C, the present goofus in office would have no strategy at all.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> If it weren t for the lead of B & C, the present goofus in office would have no strategy at all.
> 
> - crank49


We have not lived/remember the past 6 years the same.

You really think Obama has followed those two devils?


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

DKV. I am so glad that you are such an expert on Appalachian people. How long did you live there? How did you come by your first hand knowledge of those people? I did live there for a short while and found the people to be no different than any other part of the nation. Well, they were a lot friendlier than some parts where I have been. The are was poverty stricken and offered very little for entertainment, yet much of the population is educated and have high moral standards. I also spent some time in central California, and learned that it is not a friendly place. Given the choice between NC and Cal I would opt for NC every time.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

mudflap, you must be German. I can understand your enthusiasm for the "hollers".


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

DKV,
I thought you had turned over some "new leaf".....your pot stirring days were behind you? Guess not huh?
Mike


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

moke, not stirring just sharing. What do you think of the "Here's an idea" post?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> DrDirt: Who said Obama is a "Muslim loving Pinko commie -America hater,"
> 
> - Mark Davisson


I say so! Didn't you notice that not one single target was significantly damaged? They didn't want to eliminate ISIS, just make believe like O cares about the rest of the world


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> DrDirt: Who said Obama is a "Muslim loving Pinko commie -America hater,"
> 
> - Mark Davisson
> 
> ...


So he bombed ISIS to show he cares?

I don't follow, I could see half-heartedly bombing because you don't really want to do it, but to do it to show you care… not following at all.

I see what you mean, all it would take is a good sweeping to fix this building.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

> You really think Obama has followed those two devils?
> 
> - RobS888


YES - - - and he is still using Bush's war and surge congressional votes as justification,
He just uses the act under BUsh - - that he OPPOSED HIMSELF… as the OK.

just so he can say HE never personally declared war.

All on the same LIE that there is an IMMINENT THREAT TO THE USA.

Syria is NOT different than Iraq. - - they are bad, but not a threat to the US.
Also
Gitmo is open
Drones are buzzing like fireflies killing people in Pakistan.

Obama is starting war #3 with bombing Syria.

Please tell me how Obama is acting any differently?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

He is acting like a good president as well he should. Saving USA from it's foes.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> You really think Obama has followed those two devils?
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> ...


Well, for starters he had a reason to go to Iraq/Syria, he hasn't invaded a country because he didn't like them.

He surgically removes threats. This is in no way similar to the club that B&C used.

I know how you feel: hating everything the administration does, feeling like we are permanently ruined, that we are the laughing stock of the world! It is painful to feel like things are going horribly wrong on all fronts.

In 2 years you will understand what it was like for me after 8 years of B&C, the only difference is hundreds of thousands haven't been killed and the worlds economy wasn't ruined.

I agree that there probably isn't a threat at all from ISIS. The thing I don't get is we attack when 2 US citizens are killed, but we were OK with the bombing of the USS Liberty? 34 died and 171 were injured.

My father-in-law was in the Navy and told me about it. He still gets a little upset that it was covered up or marginalized.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Isis has now changed tactics. They are abandoning tanks because they are large targets and going to motorcycles. All black tunics are an easy way to spot them. What happens when they abandon their black outfits? They will be even harder to spot. We need to take them all out in one fell swope before they hide in the woodwork.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Isis has now changed tactics. They are abandoning tanks because they are large targets and going to motorcycles. All black tunics are an easy way to spot them. What happens when they abandon their black outfits? They will be even harder to spot. We need to take them all out in one fell swope before they hide in the woodwork.
> 
> - MrRon


No woodwork in the desert.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

More like hiding in Camel Dung.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Camel dung is good for the skin. Just look at all the beautiful Arab sweethearts.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Compliments of camel dung night time lotion.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

That's true Deek. Were you once a Camel herder? You should know all about this.


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

> mudflap, you must be German. I can understand your enthusiasm for the "hollers".
> 
> - DKV


I too live in the "hollers", Southwest Virginia. We now have all kinds of fancy things like the city folks, cable TV, internet, cars the list goes on. We also have neighbors that will *give* you a slab of walnut for a special project, help you out when you find yourself in Iraq by cutting your grass, finish building the porch you started and deliver a ham and turkey to your family at Christmas. Yea, I like the "hollers". Oh yea, we also like doing wood work there to.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Compliments of camel dung night time lotion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Kardashians are Armenian descent from Turkey. Not even Arabic, no camels in their past. Insult/taunt fail.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Rob, I put Arab women into google, went to images and picked one. Google fail? Surely not mine. Sure its Kardasian?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Our leader…


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Rob, I put Arab women into google, went to images and picked one. Google fail? Surely not mine. Sure its Kardasian?
> 
> - DKV


Yup, seems it is a kardasian.

http://english.alarabiya.net/articles/2011/10/15/171988.html


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I wish they would've drug bin ladens body through the Capitol soaked in pigs blood. Look up general "black jack" Pershing as it pertains to terrorism. Sometimes you've gotta have balls (Obama) and sometimes you've gotta have balls and be smarter than a C student (Bush)


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> I wish they would ve drug bin ladens body through the Capitol soaked in pigs blood. Look up general "black jack" Pershing as it pertains to terrorism. Sometimes you ve gotta have balls (Obama) and sometimes you ve gotta have balls and be smarter than a C student (Bush)
> 
> - TheFridge


Urban legend.

http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_black_jack_pershing.htm

http://www.snopes.com/rumors/pershing.asp

http://myths.answers.com/government/the-muslim-pig-burial-myth-of-general-pershing

Do you really want to be more brutal than the terrorists?


----------

